
Transactional Email with AlphaMail - alemhnan
http://amail.io/
======
bdunn
Looks nice. Has anyone tried tailoring one of these services to appeal to
client <-> developer relationships? e.g. selling "your clients can easily edit
the emails your app sends out without bugging you / requiring a redeploy."

That seems doable with something like alphamail, but I've yet to see a service
that targets that specific need.

~~~
twerquie
PostageApp ([http://postageapp.com](http://postageapp.com)) targets that
specific need. Web-editable templates, including separated CSS and attachments
which are flattened at send time. It's like a CMS for your transactional
email.

------
jaredstenquist
This is a great concept. I've been a long time user of PostmarkApp, which has
served me extremely well, but requires a lot of coding time to create and
deploy new emails. If you've ever created HTML emails, you know the pain I'm
talking about.

My only concern is the deliverability, but I'm intrigued enough to give it a
try seeing as how there's a free tier.

------
mtrimpe
I was just thinking that I really needed a service like this.

One feature I really need though would be support for internationalization,
since creating a separate project for each language is quite annoying (and the
reason why I'm not using MixPanel Engage.)

Do you have plans for supporting that? If you could integrate with OneSky that
would be even better! :)

------
LogicX
Another for the chart: [http://socialcompare.com/en/comparison/transactional-
emailin...](http://socialcompare.com/en/comparison/transactional-emailing-
providers-mailjet-sendgrid-critsend)

------
daigoba66
I get that this includes an e-mail template editor. But I can't understand
what I get with this product that I don't get with something like Amazon SES.
The cost of SES is a fraction of AlphaMail.

------
michaelmior
Looks really cool. Love the interface. FWIW, the first step of the demo had
some elements offscreen and unreadable. I could also never make it to the
editor.

------
kimlelly
Email is an obsolete technology, since it's centralized and its meta data is
never encrypted. Therefor it's perfect for interception and surveillance. We
should abandon it.

I suggest we replace Email with a superior solution:
[http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/](http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Please stop spamming RetroShare.

~~~
kimlelly
I don't consider this comment to be SPAM. It's a relevant comment, the
solution is entirely non-commercial and open-source and there are still tons
of people on HN who don't encrypt.

~~~
astrodust
What is wrong with you?

Open source or not this is not something that will ever replace email.

~~~
kimlelly
Sorry, what's wrong with YOU?

Do you read the news? And have you compared the gravity of the situation with
the level of apathy of the general public?

If so, how can you NOT want people to know about easy encryption solutions?

~~~
astrodust
Email is important because it's prevalent, simple, and based on documented
open standards. It has an extremely high adoption rate, as close to 100% as
you're ever going to get.

Do you really think grandma is going to install _darknet_ software on her
computer? Do you think an enterprise would embrace the software you're
promoting as a realistic alternative to email?

Although it would be really hard to get people to agree to use PGP for email
correspondence, this is a _million_ times easier than trying to darknet the
whole internet.

~~~
kimlelly
So you're suggesting we shouldn't be on the look-out for better solutions,
because grandma won't use it right away?

That's not how change will come.

~~~
astrodust
Email has been around for fifty years in various forms, and it could be around
for fifty more.

How it gets delivered, how it's secured, and how it's consumed will change,
but the basic principle will stay the same.

It's extremely rare to see a new technology take hold, the web and HTTP,
instant messenger, and BitTorrent are anomalies.

Stop trying to "disrupt" and "reboot" things and instead look to repair
deficiencies in our existing technologies with backwards-compatible extensions
instead of throwing them out.

